# How are we doing?



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 9, 2005)

Every so often I like to ask our members to give us feedback and let us know how we are doing. MartialTalk is nothing without an active growing member base as you are the people that invest the time, energy and ability here making MT one of your online homes.

 So, for the next week, please take a moment and let us know how we're doing.  Tell us both the good, and the bad. If there is something we're doing wrong, we need to know so we can fix it, and if theres something we're doing right, well, we'd like to know so we don't "fix" it. 

 Thank you again to every one for continuing to make MT one of the leading destinations for martial arts enthusiasts.

 :asian:


----------



## Rob Broad (Sep 9, 2005)

The site is still awesome


----------



## Marginal (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm still puzzled about where fair use begins/ends and where copyright violations begin.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 9, 2005)

I believe you guys run the most fairess MT chatline around but who knows I'm pretty bias about this one.

Terry Lee Stoker


----------



## KenpoEMT (Sep 9, 2005)

Marginal said:
			
		

> I'm still puzzled about where fair use begins/ends and where copyright violations begin.


If you don't post anything about L. Ron Hubbard or Scientology, you probably won't get sued.  The rest is fair game. 

 :rofl:


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 9, 2005)

Theban_Legion said:
			
		

> If you don't post anything about L. Ron Hubbard or Scientology, you probably won't get sued.  The rest is fair game.
> 
> :rofl:


or Microsoft or Metallica music or....well, good luck anyway.  Bob, I've always tried to use an aiki mindset when posting so only one or two of my posts have had to be moderated.  On the whole I'd say moderation here is spot on.  Those who complain about moderation most are those who are most staunch in their views and most likely to allow themselves to overstep the line of polite debate.  As the old slogan goes....keep on truckin'.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 9, 2005)

Marginal said:
			
		

> I'm still puzzled about where fair use begins/ends and where copyright violations begin.


 If you post an entire article from elsewhere, thats a violation.
If you post a partial but don't give the source, that can be one.

In most cases, posting a part of an article, with a link and credit to the original author will be ok. Some stuff is freely distributable, and as long as that's mentioned, it's usually safe.  
Theres more info at one of the links in the Copyright Policy.

We have to be a little nitpicky there as there are a few groups out there that are incredibly fast to reach for the lawyers and cause all sorts of grief. After watching how incredibly anal a few groups have been, we've got no desire to be next.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 9, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Theres more info at one of the links in the Copyright Policy.




FYI
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26484

:asian:


----------



## bignick (Sep 9, 2005)

I could do without some of the BS and mudslinging that's been going on in the last couple of months...

But I just ignore it and sidestep...I don't want my boots covered in **** too.

Otherwise, great site and has been for over the year I've been here


----------



## Lisa (Sep 9, 2005)

I think the site is doing very well.

You have a rather large active amount of posters that for the most part understand and abide by the rules set forth by yourself and the moderation team.  They are friendly and very helpful.

The debating is great to watch, take UpNorth and Tgace for instance.  It is like a Tennis match&#8230;

Volleying left, right, left, right, left, right&#8230;  well you get the picture.  Every once in a while there is a good drive just inside the line making it somewhat exciting, or at least interesting.  The doubles matches can be entertaining too  And to shock everyone, once in a while those that usually do not agree can find common ground, however it usually involves a firearm and a hunting trip but boys will be boys. 

On a personal note, the great debate is somewhere I avoid.  Debate is one thing, beating dead horses and getting knickers twisted in knots until threads get locked is another.  A majority of the threads in that forum are locked now, or at least 50% are.  I figure sooner or later people will lose interest.  Like any new toy, you play with it for a while and then it goes back in the toy box.

Your moderation team is something to be proud of, IMHO.  I find them fair, eloquently spoken and some of the best posters on this forum.  Just take a look at their reputation points.  They take hits and a lot of crap from people on this forum but I see that they take their punches well and stand strong beside each other.  I think that is an important quality in any team.  You have done good in your choices and they have lived up to what is expected of them.  They are not infallible, nor should anyone expect them to be.

Anyways&#8230; enough of my ramblings.  Good Job Bob!  Love the site!

Please get your own server so the sometimes annoying problems of losing the newest posts goes away and then I will be 100% happy.


----------



## lulflo (Sep 10, 2005)

It's my home page...

  I think that about sums it up for me.

  Farang - Larry


----------



## arnisador (Sep 10, 2005)

Dude!

 It's going gangbusters. Technical glitches are an occasional issue--losing new post markers, etc. But, not enough that I'd have commented if you hadn't asked.


----------



## SMP (Sep 10, 2005)

Keep up the good work. - Best forum I have found


----------



## Sapper6 (Sep 10, 2005)

overall, you're doing a great job!

i came to MT in Feb 2004 after googling a specific area of MA i was interested in reading up on, and my "wonderings" were certainly set to rest.  this place holds a multitude of martial arts wealth.  i don't feel there is a system topic that has been left "unturned", yet, but there's always more time right?  you possess within this site's mentor staff an exceptionally experienced crew of men and women who know their ****.  if anyone were ever stumped about a MA topic, it would be their own fault if they left this site not learning/understanding even a little more about what brought them here.  being a member of MT is almost like having 100,000 instructors on call 24/7 to answer your questions.  outstanding work. :asian: 

shortly after i joined MT, i dared to venture into the unknown world of the study.  at first, i was a bit taken back that people here got into, sometimes heated, debates about really stupid things.  i found it odd that a martial arts website harboured an area for pretty racy topics like religion, politics, and other things you really don't care to know about another person.  i remember after my first post in study (something along the lines of "why don't you people shut up and quit arguing about this stuff") i was quietly greeted by Dan (Flatlander) with the advice of something like "this is what goes on here; either play or get the hell out".  i'm glad i learned to "play" because my rep points were really in need of help. :uhyeah:   after i learned the ground rules, i quickly adapted.  ya gotta take it for what it is.  the only thing i hate to see is when posters let the anamosity that's brewed in the study boil over into other parts of the forum, which i've seen quite a bit.  i think you just gotta leave it there, but that's just me.  i've really gotta start spending less time down there but when i see Upnorthkyosa and Michaeledward post something rediculous, i feel compelled to counter it out of fear that some "unknowing" would happen along on it and take it as truth.  and anyone who's ever read either one of their posts would know otherwise. :moon: ... :asian: 

the technical side of things doesn't appear to be an issue.  never had a problem that wasn't of my own creation.  great upkeep.  

the moderation seems pretty fair.  there's always a time here and there that i see where a moderator could use a little moderation themselves, but hey, they're human too.  

this forum just like any other has it's fair share of "virtual bullies".  they seem to just troll within their own domain of style and push people around because they've done it forever.  without mentioning names, most people can relate as to who these people are.  i try to avoid them and hope that most others will see them for what they are, PWSP (posters with small penises) :rofl: ... :asian: 

i commend Mr. Hubbard and his staff on a job well done here.  your creation is something to be desired by most who strive to build something great from scratch, free of self-destruction.  you've certainly conquered that feat.

my apologies for the rant...great work.

here's to looking forward to more great "martial talk" :cheers: 

sapper6


----------



## Raewyn (Sep 11, 2005)

Awesome forum!!!   Have learnt some good things on this site and generally people are very helpful.  I love the Ladies Locker Room!!!!  There are some really great people here!!   Keep up the good work moderators and mentors!!!!!!


----------



## kenpo0324 (Sep 11, 2005)

Bob..The Site is great and I enjoy reading what everyone has to say..
Keep up the Great job


----------

